# Suspense Music



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm writing a trailer for a zombie film as a media project and I need some music to go with it. I've thought about MOzart Dies Irae and of course Orff O Fortuna. Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Schonberg, Berg, Hanz Werne Henze - They are all possibilities for horror music!

However, by what you've suggested, you want a large choral work that would do well in an action scene. Have you considered Verdi's Requiem - and not just the Dies Irae, I'm talking Tuba Mirum as well!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Contrary to all bounds of good taste, I continue to enjoy the entirety of Orff's Carmina Burana. Therefore, it is with the deepest of regret that I have to pronouce "O Fortuna" officially hackneyed from overuse.

An equally famous work, but not quite so ubiquitous (at this time) would be Siegfried's Funeral Music from *Gotterdammerung*. (Especially the opening parts.) Sample it... and see what you think.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Mr Salek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm writing a trailer for a zombie film as a media project and I need some music to go with it. I've thought about MOzart Dies Irae and of course Orff O Fortuna. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


There are lots of music you can use there, everything depends on how long the trailer is.

The last minutes of the first movement from Shostakovich's fifth symphony can create a somber ambient.

On the contrary, you can use bright music to make constrast. For example, Pachelbel's Cannon to the image of brain eater zombies.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Try looking into a piece by the name of _Cloudburst_, by Ferde Groffe (from the middle of the song, like much classical music, there's some contrast). _Night on Bald Mountain_ (kind of cliche for this kind of use, though), _The Rite of Spring_, _Mars_ and _Uranus_ from The Planets Suite, _Nostalgic Thoughts_ by Leif Segerstam, _The Isle of the Dead_. All I can think of at the moment.

In addition to those, check out some of Danny Elfman's music. He's a film music composer and composed the music to all of the Tim Burton movies, and many others.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea i second _The Rite of Spring_. It should be tense enough for you, it only started riots on its opening night.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Notserp89m said:


> Yea i second _The Rite of Spring_. It should be tense enough for you, it only started riots on its opening night.


Yep, in Paris, no doubt.


----------

